# Help me upgrade my PC please!



## Lepalis (Sep 1, 2014)

I want to improve my pc but i don't know that much about computers. So help me improve mine.

Budget: My budget would be around 200 - 400€
Brands: No specific brands 
Multitasking: No hard multitasking but general is needed (ex. running a game and the web browser together)
Gaming: Yes this will be mostly for gaming. (ex. battlefield 3, blade and soul and so on) NOTE: It is not important for me to run battlefield 3 on ultra but i would like to run any game on medium or high at 60 fps if needed.
Calculations: no intense calculations.
Overclocking: i dont really plan to overclock.
Storage: i dont need to upgrade storage im fine with as it is.
Operating System: i have all the windows i need, no need for more.
Accessories: no peripherals needed.
Recycled Components: i most likely plan to use most components like cases and fans if i dont need to upgrade them too.
Monitor: nope i got one.
Stores: no preferred stores.
Location: Estonia.

TL DR
I plan to use this pc for 80% gaming and i need the optimal way to improve it.
Tell me what you suggest for a maximum of 400 euro budget.
I plan to run most games atleast on medium - high at 60 fps.

Specs:


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

First thing would be graphics (and power supply if required). With your budget, I'ld probably go with a Radeon R7-260X (about 125 euro) and a 500 watt power supply (~ €70). Next would be a four core processor such as the Athlon 760K (€70). Finally add another 2 x 2GB kit of memory (€45) or replace your existing memory with a 2 x 4GB kit €80).


----------



## Lepalis (Sep 1, 2014)

That is the exact kind of reply i waited for but im gonna see if i get any second opinions.
I greatly appreciate the help.
Maybe if you can come up with an even more powerful graphics because i dont mind spending like 50 eurs extra.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

gcavan's suggestions are pretty spot on.

Make and model number of your PSU?

You could also maybe think about a CPU upgrade, but it won't offer much. The GPU and Memory upgrade would be ideal. Plus a new PSU if it is low quality or under powered.

AMD A8-6600K Richland Quad-Core 3.9GHz Socket FM2 100W Desktop Processor - Black Edition AMD Radeon HD 8570D AD660KWOHLBOX - Newegg.com


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You cannot add memory because you are maxed for a 32 bit system if I am reading that right and that would help if you could double it. What about reinstalling Windows to 64 bit which would make a noticeable difference and allow you to use 8 Gb ram?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

^ Nice catch.

You should upgrade to Windows 64bit, it will help with hardware and software performance. This will require a complete reinstall of Windows though.


----------



## Lepalis (Sep 1, 2014)

So i was doing some research and i found this. I would like to know the differences between them. 
PS. Sorry for bad editing.


----------



## Lepalis (Sep 1, 2014)

Also i was wondering if the R7 265 is viable, i found this.
translations stay the same
Also as far as windows goes i have no problem reinstalling it to 64 bit when the time comes.


----------



## Lepalis (Sep 1, 2014)

Also just to clarify if i got this right : The AMD A8-6600K processor is superior to AMD 760k right?

















Also maybe i can look into the PSU thing tomorrow and ill give info on it then.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Go for the R7 265 Graphics card, either Sapphire or Asus as they are both good brands. They also both have 2Gb memory and use PCI-e 3.
As for the CPUs they are virtually identical in performance, the A8 edges slightly ahead when over clocked, but as you said you were going to run stock clocks either will do.
AMD Athlon X4 760K vs A8 6600K
The cheaper option wins the way I see it :thumb:


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

The largest difference between the two: graphics. The A8 has an integrated graphics chip, which is rendered redundant when you add a discrete card.


----------



## Lepalis (Sep 1, 2014)

UPDATE

So i got info on my PSU.
Also would it be possible to skip upgrading the processor and instead get an even more powerful graphics car.
Since the + 200 MHz update wouldnt really affect that much?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I would seriously doubt you can upgrade anything with that psu but would know better if I knew the brand.


----------



## Lepalis (Sep 1, 2014)

Rich-M said:


> I would seriously doubt you can upgrade anything with that psu but would know better if I knew the brand.


The name is SI SERIES FSP 600 - 50 ARN.

FSP Europe - Fortron Source - Professional


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

80+ silver and a single +12v rail rated at 42 amps. Should carry any mid level card out there and many enthusiast class cards.



> Since the + 200 MHz update wouldnt really affect that much?


Probably not, but moving from a two to a four core will.


----------



## Lepalis (Sep 1, 2014)

Ok so im thinking about getting the Gigabyte R9 280 (1st option), since it should be compatible with my current PSU and motherboard. 
And for processor AMD ATHLON II X4 760K.










Any thoughts?

PS: Currently this would amount to ~ 282 euros , Leaving room for PSU or motherboard upgrade if really needed.

Edit: so i did some research and found that an 800W PSU would be around 
~ 70 euros
I dont mind going over the budget a little bit to get the ram i need too.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Right Gcavan I was going to add that the 4 core will make a difference. And yes the psu will work for the R7-260 we started with.


----------



## Lepalis (Sep 1, 2014)

Or would a 700W PSU work?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You have enough power on the PSU to supply the system with. No reason to add more.

However, if you do ever plan on getting a new PSU stick with a much better brand like XFX, Seasonic or Antec HGC series PSUs.


----------



## Lepalis (Sep 1, 2014)

Ok so all i need to know now is if my motherboard is compatible with the AMD Athlon II X4 Processor and the Gigabyte Radeon R9 graphics card.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Your board is compatible, however you may need to update system BIOS before installing the processor. 

If unsure, post the revision number of the board and the current BIOS version. The revision number should be printed on the face of the motherboard in the corner left of the PCI slots

PS: I've pulled the BIOS vers off the images in post 1 Vers FA tells me your board is probably a rev 3.0


----------



## Lepalis (Sep 1, 2014)

Ok so all i would need to know now is what type of ram to get. 
I have 2 slots (2 banks of 1).


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Lepalis said:


> Ok so all i would need to know now is what type of ram to get.
> I have 2 slots (2 banks of 1).


Brand & Model of the Mobo?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Tyree here:

GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket FM2 - GA-F2A55M-DS2 (rev. 1.0)


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Basically most Ddr3 memory but here is the tested list of approved memory:
GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket FM2 - GA-F2A55M-DS2 (rev. 1.0)
click on "memory support list"
GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket FM2 - GA-F2A55M-DS2 (rev. 1.0)


If you don't see it click on "support and Downloads" and then you will see "memory support" as an option.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Thanks Rich-M
RAM support for the GA-F2A55M-DS2 is DDR3 2400(OC)/1866/1600/1333/1066 
A 2x4GB matched pair of 1600MHz G.Skill or Corsair would be sufficient.


----------



## Lepalis (Sep 1, 2014)

Are there any recommended suggestions or will any pair that fills the criteria suffice?

Also i remember gcavan saying my board is rev 3 if that changes anything.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

No I said it is probably a revision 3 board. You should confirm this yourself.


----------



## Lepalis (Sep 1, 2014)

Ok so i found out that my motherboard is a rev 1 (i opened up the pc again)

Also i would like to know if getting 2 x 4 (8gb) sticks of ram is better than 
1 x 2 and 1 x 8 (10 gb). I did some research and dual channel would only really affect editing and rendering and not really gaming (like 1 fps difference). 
Or can i still dual channel the 2gb and 8gb sticks of ram.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Dual Channel requires 2 sticks of identical RAM....preferably a matched pair.
A matched pair of RAM "should" offer a better experience even in games.


----------



## Lepalis (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes but wouldnt the extra 2 gb be superior compared to the little boost you get on dualchannel. Im saying this because the dual channel boost is only really noticeable on benchmarks.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> i found out that my motherboard is a rev 1


In that case, you need to confirm you have the latest version of system BIOS installed before mounting the 760K.



> wouldnt the extra 2 gb be superior compared to the little boost you get on dualchannel.


I would probably agree if it were a case of 4GB vs 6GB, but with 8GB vs 10GB, the performance difference would be minimal at best. 

With 8 + 2 installed, the best case would be that the first 2GB of each channel will probably run in dual channel mode; the remainder in single channel. Worst case, the PC fails to boot.


----------



## Lepalis (Sep 1, 2014)

Ok so i finally got my parts and i installed them. 

Thank you all for helping me with this.

Here are the final specs for those who care.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Lepalis said:


> Yes but wouldnt the extra 2 gb be superior compared to the little boost you get on dualchannel. Im saying this because the dual channel boost is only really noticeable on benchmarks.


GC is right about the minimal difference between 8GB and 10GB performance. It if were me with that board I would get a 6600k, two sticks of Corsair or Gskill DDR3 1866 since AMD APU's really take advantage of speed with higher spec'ed ram. That way you have a backup solution with your onboard GPU you can use between upgrades and a slightly faster processor, then I would get a R9 270x or GTX 660.

These are the specific models I would get of everything.

EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Superclocked 2GB NVIDIA Graphics Card - 02G-P4-2662-KR - Scan.co.uk

Or~ faster than the GTX 660 ...

Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X Boost OC AMD Graphics Card - 2GB - 11217-01-20G - Scan.co.uk


Memory with low profile sinks_

Corsair Memory Vengeance Blue Low Profile 8GB DDR3 1866MHz CAS 9 XMP Dual Channel Desktop - CML8GX3M2A1866C9B - Scan.co.uk


CPU_

AMD A8 6600K Black Edition, 100W, FM2, 4MB cache, 4300MHZ - AD660KWOHLBOX - Scan.co.uk


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

1600MHz RAM is fine and may save some money. No noticeable improvement will be seen using 1866.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

1600 ram today has become the standard now for most but if your board can take it and you currently don't own any I would prefer to use 1866 or 2100 Ddr3 ram because that admittedly small edge is worth having at times. If I already owned 1600, well then no I would not suggest upgrading to 1866 or 2100 but in today's prices I don't see a big savings between the two.


----------

